# Portage lakes Question



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

can you navigate by boat from lake to lake or are they not connected? 

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

just wondering if lakes are connected for travel by boat,Google images just arent clear enough on my Phpne thx in advance

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

They are not all connected.

Long Lake is all by itself.

North Reservoir and Hower Lake connect, but only if you can make it under the very short bridge.

The rest besides Nimisillia can be connected by canals.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

You can get all the way from turkeyfoot lake the most southern lake all the way to north reservoir in the canal. A lot of good fishing in the canal too.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

mosquito walleye said:


> You can get all the way from turkeyfoot lake the most southern lake all the way to north reservoir in the canal. A lot of good fishing in the canal too.


You can't get to North from the chain. The spillway in the upper part of west we call stump island is where it ends and dumps into North below. North, Nimmi and long are not accessible from the chain.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

bit confused so which connect?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> bit confused so which connect?
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


North, Nimislia and Long do not connect to the chain at all. The chain consists of Rex, Turkeyfoot, Mud , West, East, Miller and Cottage Grove lakes.
These lakes make up "the chain". The launches for the chain are off the old State park drive off 619 or at the new park off Manchester rd. 

The first three lakes have launches on only that lake. Long's is off cove rd,(careful there) Nimisila off Christman rd or S. Main st and North is off State mill rd. Get a map online and look these areas up.

Most all of the lakes are fairly shallow and weedy with some deep holes.
Long was a flooded bog or swamp and fishes like it in areas. North is the smallest and connects to Hower lake by going under a very low bridge.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Thx for the help me and my boy are gonna fish it n sept 5th 6th any good places to stay?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> Thx for the help me and my boy are gonna fish it n sept 5th 6th any good places to stay?
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Plenty around the area most are off Arlington rd or further South in North Canton. Nimisila has camping if that helps.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

You would take route 619 east to Arlington road. Take Arlington north from 619 and you have many choices to stay at and restaurants to eat at. Good luck at Portage. The bass bite has been tough, but I'm sure you can catch panfish out there anytime if you like.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

any1 know of any tourny traffic during 5th/6th?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> any1 know of any tourny traffic during 5th/6th?
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No idea I don't keep up with it much but even if there is not an open there can be 1,2 even three club tourneys on there any weekend. Don't worry to much there is plenty of water to spread out on.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

This isn't the greatest map but it's probably better than nothing.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

avantifishski said:


> any1 know of any tourny traffic during 5th/6th?
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm almost positive that there will be a club tourney or two. I'm almost as positive that there won't be any big money tournies there.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

any1 know how the water level is?


----------



## charles d minor (Sep 3, 2012)

Portage Lakes are clear and full.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Water level not really an issue here on portage untill very late fall for dock repair. Fishing has been great the past couple of weeks on the main chain. I dont venture out on the other lakes very often. Gills on pin mins and maggots or lil nailhead jigs tipped w maggots with a slip bobber to find their depth.largemouth have slowly started hitting topwater but plastics and swim jigs are still hot. good luck


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been getting into some monster bluegills fishing waxworms and maggots in about 4 to 8 feet of water. Channel cats are hitting well, too. I've been picking up a fair amount of bass on 5 inch pro-senko's whacky rigged. The fall crappie bite should kick in soon, too. I primarily fish Rex Lake and Turkeyfoot.


----------

